# Biceps bigger than my Shoulders?!



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

My biceps are bigger than my shoulders, it's quite amusing, but equally annoying!

i by no means favours biceps, in-fact I probably train them less than my shoulders...I read it's genetics, that most people have a certain muscle group that just responds more than others.

anybody else have a similar/amusing problem?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Pics


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Can you do it on iPhone?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Not sure mate


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Baring in mind I only weigh 65KG


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Can you do it on iPhone?


Add image by clicking on the "picture of a picture" top left of the text box,

Choose "from computer"

Choose "existing"

Click upload.

Done.

Edit; you've already managed it.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Jesus I weigh 104kgs....

Eat some food skinny mofo. I now see why your bis are bigger lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

I know I know I need another 20KG before I'm happy!

I was 55KG about 6-8 months, that's decent(sh) progress IMO

LONG way to go yet though!


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Although I will say, it doesn't help my weight with such a low BF (Comes with the territory of being an Ectomorph)

Decent fat percentage would probably put me at 70KG!


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 8, 2014)

Lol 10 lbs fat would put you over 25 % bf lol


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> My biceps are bigger than my shoulders, it's quite amusing, but equally annoying!
> 
> i by no means favours biceps, in-fact I probably train them less than my shoulders...I read it's genetics, that most people have a certain muscle group that just responds more than others.
> 
> anybody else have a similar/amusing problem?


Yeah the bigger my thighs get the smaller the old boy looks. :laugh:


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

@[email protected] said:


> Lol 10 lbs fat would put you over 25 % bf lol


As long as I don't look like an Ethiopian like I do now, this is fine with me ahaha


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Bear2012 said:


> Yeah the bigger my thighs get the smaller the old boy looks. :laugh:


This made me chuckle!!

At a glance of the photo I uploaded, approximately what is my BF%?

Or is it not enough to go on?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

im quitting this forum


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> My biceps are bigger than my shoulders, it's quite amusing, but equally annoying!
> 
> i by no means favours biceps, in-fact I probably train them less than my shoulders...I read it's genetics, that most people have a certain muscle group that just responds more than others.
> 
> anybody else have a similar/amusing problem?


Im the opposite, shoulders grow arms are much slower


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> im quitting this forum


Why?

Because you find my efforts at self-improvement amusing/bad?


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Mclovin147 said:


> Why?
> 
> Because you find my efforts at self-improvement amusing/bad?


sorry thought you was a troll. proceed!

If you want me to be helpful though, I dont actually think your biceps bigger than your shoulder. When your quite skinny and lowish weight then thats how you will look until you gain alot more mass. I wouldnt be bothered or focus on anything like that in your condition, I'd keep trying to bulk and add alot more kg's to yourself and if you look disproportionate after that then you could probably look at your strength/weaknesses.

sorry again


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> This made me chuckle!!
> 
> At a glance of the photo I uploaded, approximately what is my BF%?
> 
> Or is it not enough to go on?


I would not even worry what BF you are just try to add a little and fill out ;-)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Juic3Up said:


> I'd keep trying to bulk and add alot more kg's to yourself and if you look disproportionate after that then you could probably look at your strength/weaknesses.


100% agree with that.

Until your're getting into the freeky catergory you've just got to make the best of what you've got. If you've got strong points then take that as a bonus.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah that is my main focus.

Bloody slow going though, I know what I need to do but it's tough being consistent with other commitments.

All I ever hear off other people is 'You greedy so & so' (in reference to eating 6 meals a day) and these people are usually over-weight & out of shape.

My argument being, if I eat too much, why are you fat and I am of a healthy weight? Stumped!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

i dont understand where the worry is coming from, this sint meant to be offensive, but you body has only just started to develop in a muscular type way so its still small compared to your frame, so you cant judge size to well until you have added on a good bit of weight and see how it really develops. shoulders grew last for me and now there my best feature from been smallest a few year ago.

dont over think in this early stage of training, ram weight on and you wont be disappointed


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> i dont understand where the worry is coming from, this sint meant to be offensive, but you body has only just started to develop in a muscular type way so its still small compared to your frame, so you cant judge size to well until you have added on a good bit of weight and see how it really develops. shoulders grew last for me and now there my best feature from been smallest a few year ago.
> 
> dont over think in this early stage of training, ram weight on and you wont be disappointed


It's not a worry, just a curiosity mate that's all.

Yeah looking forward to when that day comes. Currently avoiding the temptation to cheat using juice. (I class it as cheating only because I don't have a solid natural base to work off)

The way I figure, if I'm struggling to lock-down a solid consistent diet which is only capable of small gains, then juice won't be any good anyway!

All in good time I guess.

Thanks for the replies/suggestions/opinions and info


----------



## theuppercuts (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah man I would totally not worry about proportions at this stage. There is a lot of work to go before you find any definitive weak/strong spots.

Either way we are all on the road to swoleness, just keep at it. The fact you are evening thinking in this manner is a good start and shows you want that improvement.

UC


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Metabolic rate that's all it is. As we get older it slows down when I was early 20's I could eat for England as I got older I had to watch a bit more to what I was eating.

Muscles also mature as you get older. Enjoy your grub stuff your face you lucky bu66er and keep training!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

my biceps are lagging behind shoulders back pretty much every other muscle group!!! annoying


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I was in the same boat years ago, as a kid I sat in my room and did bicep curls in between workouts and ended up slightly out of proportion. Since then I rely on the compounds and do a little bicep now and again. They've evened out now.

I'd just eat like a horse and train heavy, it'll come on faster than you think!


----------

